# Silly boys, who'd have thought he was only gone around 2 weeks



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my retired stallion was sound again and his mud fever had cleared up plus the weather was nice so I figured I'd put him back out with his friends, well I guess a little ginger dude didn't like my plan, thankfully the worst that has happened is Ricky now has a clump of hair missing on his face and is slightly lame again, (he goes lame whenever he runs faster then a trot).
I know it is coming into spring but seriously boys it was only 2 weeks and you have lived together for 3 years now.
DSCN4826_zpsf562de88.mp4 Video by Rachel_Barlow | Photobucket
DSCN4827_zps960c46f5.mp4 Video by Rachel_Barlow | Photobucket


----------

